# Я победил, я дошел до конца, перепробовав все



## Бум (23 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день. прошло ровно 2 года с тех пор как я начал болеть. Сильные боли в шее , сильные головокружения при наклонах шеи в сторону, в бок не давали нормально жить. Не было ни одного дня чтобы я не ходил по улице и не шатался (из-за нарушения координации), постоянно почва уплывала из под ног. Я перестал ходить на работу. За полтора года я прошел все что было возможно: 5 неврологов, психотерапевты,специалисты по иглоукалыванию. хваленные мануальные терапевты известные на всю Россию (чебоксарский, московский(кстати с этого форума)) - что получил, выкачивание денег и больше ничего. Когда ты приходишь к мануальному терапевту а он смотря на снимки говорит тебе да тут грыжа маленькая такая у каждого второго да и нестабильность из-за того что мышцы там какие-то у тебя не работают. посмотри сколько у меня дипломов да я чуть ли не Бог. Дальше происходит выкачивание денег и на последнем сеансе, когда ты отдаешь последние деньги а тебе ни на грамм не легче. Этот шарлатан заявляет тебе.Да у Вас наверное точно грыжа и смещение позвонков.Вот и вся медицина. ну ладно я не про это. в общем долго я мучился и как бы меня не отговаривали я решил, что деньги на шарлатанов потрачены все,выхода нет поеду к нейрохирургам. нашел очень хорошего известного нейрохирурга в Самаре, приехал к нему он спрашивает: сколько мучаешься - я говорю 1,5 года. он мне говорит я тебе помогу - нужна операция. естественно в этот момент в голове пролетает все плохое: какие то истории знакомых про неудачные операции, какие то комментарии с форумов, какие то высказывания шарлатанов которые ничего не умеют - в итоге через минуту я говорю что я согласен. Нейрохирург объяснил принцип что будем делать и сколько это будет стоить. вариантов много на сколько денег хватило то я и выбрал. В апреле меня прооперировали: удалили диск с грыжей и удалили диск где было смещение.и все 3 позвонка скрепили титановой пластиной (6 шурупов). В палату меня привезли уже в корсете. выписали - приехал домой. стало болеть еще сильнее кружиться еще сильнее. через месяц на осмотре у врача я просил чтобы он мне обратно все выкрутил. на что он говорил терпи и жди. 3 мес в корсете и спал и мылся и все. через 3 мес ситуация сильно не менялась у меня также все кружило но боли прошли после назначенного врачом курса лечения. я снял корсет начал больше гулять через 5 мес я стал замечать что жизнь налаживается. я стал гулять с сыном, просто с улыбкой проходил по любимым улицам города и радовался тому что моя голова не кружится. Прошло 6 мес после операции мне стало легче на 90%. Сейчас буду начинать курс реабилитации и начну заниматься спортом чтобы убрать остаточные явления после операции. Что будет дальше после такой сложной операции я не знаю но сейчас с уверенностью могу сказать , что нейрохирург это единственный врач который мне помог. Я победил эту болячку за 2 года. Кому интересно напишу мое мнение в ключевых тезисах (то что я выделил для себя за 2 года мучений):
- никогда не лечитесь и не ставьте диагнозы через интернет (от этого Вам легче не станет)
- никогда не смотрите на тех кто говорит: а Вот я или моя соседка делала операцию и ей не помогло или стало хуже (от того что вы это услышите Вам легче не станет)
-если проблемы серьезные с позвоночником (грыжи, смещения и т.д.) никакие мануальные терапевты вам не помогут никакими своими авторскими методиками и тд. (а если помогут то только на время)
-если решаетесь на операцию ищите специалиста не тот который поближе к городу а тот который проводит такие операции ежедневно и знает что делать ( а лучше выслушать мнение 2-х таких специалистов)
-не падайте духом.выход есть всегда,кто ищет тот всегда найдет.
Желаю всем у кого проблемы с позвоночником скорейшего выздоровления. не опускайте руки. выход обязательно будет, главное найти специалиста который этот покажет.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (23 Ноя 2017)

@Бум,  Добро пожаловать в тусовку киборгов!


----------



## Бум (23 Ноя 2017)

Тусовка киборгов))))))) звучит заманчиво.меня с моими железками сейчас называют Робокоп))))


----------



## горошек (23 Ноя 2017)

А я просто поздравляю Вас с удачным исходом!


----------



## Evpatiy (23 Ноя 2017)

Красавчик! Не переживайте,дальше только лучше будет у Вас.Шея штука благодарная.С поясницами дела похуже пока ..


----------



## AIR (23 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> московский(кстати с этого форума)) - что получил, выкачивание денег и больше ничего. Когда ты приходишь к мануальному терапевту а он смотря на снимки говорит тебе да тут грыжа маленькая такая у каждого второго да и нестабильность из-за того что мышцы там какие-то у тебя не работают. посмотри сколько у меня дипломов да я чуть ли не Бог. Дальше происходит выкачивание денег и на последнем сеансе, когда ты отдаешь последние деньги а тебе ни на грамм не легче. Этот шарлатан заявляет тебе.Да у Вас наверное точно грыжа и смещение позвонков.


Серьёзное обвинение. .. Вот сижу и думаю, может это я так нагло обобрал  парня...


----------



## Бум (23 Ноя 2017)

Нет.ни в коем случае не обвинение. Просто история из моего личного опыта основанная на реальностях. Описываю то что прошел и с чем столкнулся,чтобы другие несклько раз подумали и приняли правильное решение. Плюс никаких конкретных имен не называю дабы не обидеть. А дальше уже кто как поймет...


----------



## Serg33 (23 Ноя 2017)

А сейчас то как состояние головокружения абсолютно прекратились или все равно бывает и периодически подташнивает?


----------



## AIR (23 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Нет.ни в коем случае не обвинение. Просто история из моего личного опыта основанная на реальностях. Описываю то что прошел и с чем столкнулся,чтобы другие несклько раз подумали и приняли правильное решение. Плюс никаких конкретных имен не называю дабы не обидеть. А дальше уже кто как поймет...


Так как у нас на форуме  в Москве я фактически один работаю с  мышцами, то предполагаю,  что речь обо мне, просто сбило с толку и ошарашило:


Бум написал(а):


> посмотри сколько у меня дипломов да я чуть ли не Бог. Дальше происходит выкачивание денег


Так как дипломами не кичился никогда - их нет у меня.. Про "я чуть ли не Бог" - отличная художественная находка!.  А про выкачивание последних денег расскажи тем пациентам, которые за лечение не платили. . Удачи!


----------



## Ликуська (24 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Так как у нас на форуме  в Москве я фактически один работаю с  мышцами, то предполагаю,  что речь обо мне, просто сбило с толку и ошарашило...


А ну не обижаться!)Я уверена он не Вас имел ввиду.Читая Ваши сообщения,практически всегда улыбаюсь,Вы добрый и очень интересный человек,и еще я думаю Вы очень хороший доктор


----------



## Дмитрийbok (24 Ноя 2017)

Ликуська написал(а):


> А ну не обижаться!)Вы добрый и очень интересный человек,и еще я думаю Вы очень хороший доктор


Полностью поддерживаю!!!!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Дык, может и без операции через 5 мес все устаканилось?) кто ж знает.


----------



## Бум (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Дык, может и без операции через 5 мес все устаканилось?) кто ж знает.


Ждать когда устаканиться болезнь это не выход из ситуации. Я живу в маленьком городе и тут с врачами тяжеловато. Лечение традиционное (стационары. Сотни капельниц и уколов за 2 года результата не дали.)лечение не традиционное иглоукалывания  и тд  тоже ничего не дало. Лечение у мануальных также...лечение упражнениями давала состояние еще хуже. Поэтому что там могло устаканиться. Проблема было серьезная. И если только оперативное лечение помогло значит это был единственный мой выход. 2 года без работы не принося домой не копейки и ждать когда устаканится.......


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2017)

Ликуська написал(а):


> А ну не обижаться!)Я уверена он не Вас имел ввиду.Читая Ваши сообщения,практически всегда улыбаюсь,Вы добрый и очень интересный человек,и еще я думаю Вы очень хороший доктор


Я не обижаюсь! Я просто зол невероятно! Меня на весь мир обозвали шарлатаном и вымогателем! Хочу знать точнее , за что заслужил такое вранье и оскорбления! Пусть и напишет полнее.. Сколько сеансов был курс, сколько по времени занимался, сколько стоит сеанс..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Ноя 2017)

Крайности всегда вредны. Истина всегда посередине. 
Дай Бог скорейшего восстановления и полного избавления от страданий автору темы под псевдонимом "Бум". Сразу видно, что он боец и борется всеми доступными способами со своим недугом. 
"Без борьбы нет победы!". Совершенно прав был автор этого девиза знаменитый немецкий автогонщик 30-х годов прошлого столетия Манфред фон Браухич. Это касается и здоровья.
Ни один врач, ни один целитель не сделает человека здоровым. Он только может помочь больному на какое-то время избавиться от симптомов заболевания. Далее идёт самостоятельная работа по избавлению от болезни и достижению высокого качества жизни.
Да, не повезло Буму с  лечением у мануальным терапевта. Не зная всей подноготной, всех нюансов 
невозможно оценить причины такого неудовлетворительног для пациента результата. И здесь я полностью согласен с мнением уважаемого доктора Рудковского Андрея Иосифовича, которое он изложил выше.
Теперь о крайностях. Наличие грыжи МПД, секвестра не является абсолютным показанием к оперативному лечению. Показания к операции основываются на клинике заболевания. 
Когда нейрохирург только взглянув на снимки МРТ , без беседы с пациентом, без осмотра безапелляционно  заявляет о абсолютных показаниях к операции,при этом ещё и предлагает различные варианты с различной стоимостью, то это свидетельствует это едва ли свидетельствует о его высоком профессионализме. Скорее всего преобладает чистый коммерческий интерес.
Когда же имеются неоспоримые показания к оперативному лечению, а "великий кудесник" обещает вылечить больного консервативным способом , то здесь мы имеем дело с обыкновенным шарлатаном.
Подавляющее большинство "хозяев" грыж МПД довольно успешно лечатся консервативно.


----------



## Бум (24 Ноя 2017)

Да согласен с Доктором Воротынцевым. Что большая часть грыж лечится консервативно, и что показания основываются на клинике. Я про это и говорю что консервативка дала ноль и клиника меня беспокоила на стлько что я на работу не ходил 2 года изза предобморочных состояний. По поводу нейрохирургов и профессионализма......естественно все не описать прежде чем лечь га операцию мне сделали дополнит. Обследования. Причем по рекомендациям этого же хирурга. Еще раз проверили все сосуды.головной мозг. Уши и тд и когда др.специалисты не нашли ничего. То нейрохирург и взялся за дело. А деньги я платил 1)т.к я с другого региона и там омс не действует.2) большая часть отдавалась за импланты в фирму.за саму орнрацию я платил ге очень много и через кассу учреждения.

Золотые слова от доктора Воротынцева: Когда же имеются неоспоримые показания к оперативному лечению, а "великий кудесник" обещает вылечить больного консервативным способом , то здесь мы имеем дело с обыкновенным шарлатаном.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (24 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Красавчик! Не переживайте,дальше только лучше будет у Вас.Шея штука благодарная.С поясницами дела похуже пока ..


С чего бы это? Тут на форуме есть несколько человек, в том числе и я, кто сходным с ТС образом успешно решили проблему.


----------



## Бум (24 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> А сейчас то как состояние головокружения абсолютно прекратились или все равно бывает и периодически подташнивает?


меня не подташнивало никогда. были так называемые головокружения (больше чувство отключения головы) это происходило каждый день как я только начинал двигаться, поворачивать шеей. в положении лежа такого не было. наклоны вниз чтобы завязать шнурок - пожалуйста спазм сосудов и чувство что сейчас падаю, прогулка по городу - состояние как в невесомости голова не кружится а почва из под ног уходит, ну то есть все это можно назвать нарушением кровообращения головного мозга. и это каждый день. сейчас такого нет. бывает секундный спазм что то в роде того то было раньше,но это мне никак не мешает плюс курс реабилитации и еще немного времени для полного сращения позвонков и думаю что все будет отлично


----------



## m6l-cyborg (24 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Да согласен с Доктором Воротынцевым. Что большая часть грыж лечится консервативно, и что показания основываются на клинике. Я про это и говорю что консервативка дала ноль и клиника меня беспокоила на стлько что я на работу не ходил 2 года изза предобморочных состояний. По поводу нейрохирургов и профессионализма......естественно все не описать прежде чем лечь га операцию мне сделали дополнит. Обследования. Причем по рекомендациям этого же хирурга. Еще раз проверили все сосуды.головной мозг. Уши и тд и когда др.специалисты не нашли ничего. То нейрохирург и взялся за дело. А деньги я платил 1)т.к я с другого региона и там омс не действует.2) большая часть отдавалась за импланты в фирму.за саму орнрацию я платил ге очень много и через кассу учреждения.


Подтверждаю. Стоимость операции, если оно вообще не бесплатна, по сравнению со стоимостью имплантов - копейки.


----------



## Evpatiy (24 Ноя 2017)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> С чего бы это? Тут на форуме есть несколько человек, в том числе и я, кто сходным с ТС образом успешно решили проблему.


Хирурги так говорят,что с шеей проблем всегда меньше.И у Вас штука дорогая внутри-таких мало.Стандарт стабилизации все таки тпф360


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Сразу видно, что он боец и борется всеми доступными способами со своим недугом.


В чем боец, позвольте спросить, в том, что когда за пять тысяч  и неделю выздороветь не удалось при такой проблеме, то сподобился на операцию?  Халява не удалась?


Бум написал(а):


> Когда же имеются неоспоримые показания к оперативному лечению, а "великий кудесник" обещает вылечить больного консервативным способом , то здесь мы имеем дело с обыкновенным шарлатаном.


Так чего сразу не оперировался, а ходил полтора года?  Халявы искал? Бесплатных докторов,  которым есть и пить не надо, лишь бы поработать бесплатно на жуликоватых прохиндев..  У нас же медицина бесплатная, хотя все остальное за деньги..
Так и не написал , сколько и как я работал и насколько обобрал? Калькулятор не вмещает?  Кроме того, на титул "великий кудесник" никогда не претендовал, но все равно приятно.. Только прошу писать с большой буквы : "Великий Кудесник" и восклицательный знак, пожалуйста!
Кроме голословных обвинений ни обоснования, ни извинений...


Бум написал(а):


> Что будет дальше после такой сложной операции я не знаю


Вот лет через 10, а то и пораньше , узнаем..
P.S. Обязательно буду про этот случай рассказывать пациентам и , возможно , буду очень остерегаться жуликоватых ипохондриков..


----------



## Бум (24 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> В чем боец, позвольте спросить, в том, что когда за пять тысяч  и неделю выздороветь не удалось при такой проблеме, то сподобился на операцию?  Халява не удалась?
> 
> Так чего сразу не оперировался, а ходил полтора года?  Халявы искал? Бесплатных докторов,  которым есть и пить не надо, лишь бы поработать бесплатно на жуликоватых прохиндев..  У нас же медицина бесплатная, хотя все остальное за деньги..
> Так и не написал , сколько и как я работал и насколько обобрал? Калькулятор не вмещает?  Кроме того, на титул "великий кудесник" никогда не претендовал, но все равно приятно.. Только прошу писать с большой буквы : "Великий Кудесник" и восклицательный знак, пожалуйста!
> ...


Мне не нравится ваш диалог. Доктор вы что так завелись. не пишите сюда ничего. про вас я ни слова ни сказал. зачем ветку загрязняете? я не пытался за 5 тыс выздороветь на халяву. я потратил за 1,5 года около 200 000 руб. на всяких шарлатанов. а почему сразу не оперировался: да потому что шарлатаны говорили о том что могут решить проблему и что не надо оперироваться. хотя называли себя врачами. Не надо такими заявлениями кидаться. Я и у вас лечился (хотите об этом поговорить) и о том как вы меня вылечили так же могу тут многое рассказать...."ВЕЛИКИЙ КУДЕСНИК". лучше помолчите о жуликоватых ипохондриках иначе о жуликоватых врачах я тут лично расскажу. по крайней мере в своем посте о вашем имени или псевдониме ни слова ни сказано. а то что я пишу про мануального терапевта с этого форума - это не означает что вы тут один- снимите корону... с чего вы приняли этот пост на себя?

ну а коль вы тут уже написали кучу всякой чепухи про халявщину и тд. я тоже немного напишу: у вас кстати я проходил 8 сеансов (через каждый день) при оговоренных на первой встрече 6-8 сеансах (весь курс получается) никакого положительного эффекта тоже не обнаружил (хотя на первой встрече речь шла о выздоровлении и о защите каких то дессертациях как раз по этой теме). поэтому если хотите про себя поговорить я тоже готов

еще раз повторюсь это мой личный опыт...и если это так было со мной то это действительно так было,меня никто не тянул все решения я принимал сам, но если врач не помог - значит либо 1) не верный диагноз 2) неправильное лечение 3) не знание куда дальше направить пациента с такой паталогией. все остальное блаблабла я называю шарлатанством


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> ВЕЛИКИЙ КУДЕСНИК". лучше помолчите о жуликоватых ипохондриках иначе о жуликоватых врачах я тут лично расскажу. по крайней мере в своем посте о вашем имени или псевдониме ни слова ни сказано. а то что я пишу про мануального терапевта с этого форума - это не означает что вы тут один- снимите корону... с чего вы приняли этот пост на себя?


Ну вот,  прекрасный случай снять с меня корону.. чего стесняться то , ведь и так уже сказано очень много.. Все здесь знают моё имя Андрей Иосифович Рудковский .. Сокращенно АИР или AIR  ( латинскими) - псевдоним, если вам угодно..


Бум написал(а):


> тоже немного напишу: у вас кстати я проходил 8 сеансов (через каждый день) при оговоренных на первой встрече 6-8 сеансах


Я всем и всегда говорю , что оптимально через 2-3 дня, то есть 2 раза в неделю.. Чаще я занимаюсь только с приезжими, для экономии средств и при некотором ухудшении принципа цена-качество..
Как говорится, сам виноват - повелся, хотел как лучше,  старый дурень..


Бум написал(а):


> Дальше происходит выкачивание денег и на последнем сеансе, когда ты отдаешь последние деньги а тебе ни на грамм не легче. Этот шарлатан заявляет тебе.Да у Вас наверное точно грыжа и смещение позвонков


Посчитаем индекс шарлатана. . 8 сеансов работы по часу × 2500 руб = 20 000 руб..   Выложите номер карты и я верну "последние деньги" и отчитаюсь публично...  А восемь часов работы будут мне наукой.. Век живи - век учись..


----------



## Бум (24 Ноя 2017)

вот и все встало на свои места.  боюсь я такой не один ( а я такой не один - как минимум человек 5 знаю) поэтому не нужно здесь писать резкие сообщения ( по поводу халявы и т.д.) Я описал как было и что я получил в итоге.  мне помог нейрохирург. спасибо ему за это.


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> вот и все встало на свои места. боюсь я такой не один (


Не стоит бояться, если я кого объегорил, то они сами могут высказаться..  Так что жду идентификации.. А то получается, что псевдоним именно "Бум"..


----------



## Бум (24 Ноя 2017)

Никакая идентификация не нужна. каждая работа оплачивается. я ее оплатил. но слово работа подразумевает под собой какой то результат. работать ради просто работы нельзя. должен быть эффект от работы которую выполняешь. токарь -вытачивает детали, стоматолог - выдергивает зуб, швея -шьет. врач -лечит. а когда врач не лечит а только говорит (как было в моем случае) это извините................ все я больше писать ничего не буду. я пошел в спортзал. радоваться жизни


----------



## Sana. (24 Ноя 2017)

Извините, что вмешиваюсь. Конечно, каждая работа оплачивается. Это нормально. Но телу требуется время, чтобы адаптироваться к изменениям, произведенным в ходе мануальной терапии , в частности. Ведь если проблема создавалась и существовала в течение 1-2 лет, то есть была видимой и ощущаемой 2 года, было бы наивным предполагать, что она, проблема, сможет разрешиться за 1 месяц. Просто нам, болеющим, измотанным своей перманентной болью, далеко не всегда хватает силы духа, терпения и выдержки не спешить, а быть с телом на одной волне и дать завершиться и осуществиться естественным процессам восстановления. Я и сама такая, порой хочется выпрыгнуть с 6 этажа от безысходности. 

Я занимаюсь йогой, и мой авторитетный Учитель, занимающийся йогатерапией, говорит о том, что на разрешение проблемы в теле требуется в 2 раза больше времени, нежели проблема существовала. То есть, если проблема существовала 1 год, для ее разрешения потребуется минимум 2 года. И это при условии качественой практики. То есть без надрывов и обострений. У тела свой темп, своя инерция.  И никуда от этого не деться. И ему, телу, нет не никакого дела до наших ожиданий относительно своих желаний. Да, именно так. 

Кроме того, у каждого больного есть "свой терапевт". На уровне тонкого соответствия. Ну, как в паре, мужчина женщине или наоборот. И это вовсе не значит, что остальные - шарлатаны. Просто каждому овощу - свой фрукт. И красный у каждого свой. У каждого свои ожидания, свои предпочтения. 

Все мы разные. Решили Вы свою проблему - можно за Вас порадоваться. Искренне и от души. Но неоправданные ожидания еще не повод для обвинения в шарлатанстве .


----------



## Serg33 (25 Ноя 2017)

Sana. написал(а):


> Я занимаюсь йогой, и мой авторитетный Учитель, занимающийся йогатерапией, говорит о том, что на разрешение проблемы в теле требуется в 2 раза больше времени, нежели проблема существовала. То есть, если проблема существовала 1 год, для ее разрешения потребуется минимум 2 года. И это при условии качественой практики. То есть без надрывов и обострений. У тела свой темп, своя инерция. И никуда от этого не деться. И ему, телу, нет не никакого дела до наших ожиданий относительно своих желаний. Да, именно так.



Мдя хитрый у Вас авторитетный учитель это же надо такое сказать в 2 раза больше времени чем проблема просуществовала - это он на что намекает типа человеку надо пару жизней чтобы от проблемы с хондрозом избавиться? ))))

Я не пойму чего тут все так запереживали, человек честно написал что ему помогло избавиться от проблемы. Главное что помогло, ну а нам как читателям любой опыт избавления от проблемы будет полезен!!!


----------



## m6l-cyborg (25 Ноя 2017)

Отсутсвие эффекта при единичном случае - это не повод для того, чтобы ставить крест на конкретном враче. Надо смотреть на статистику. Причём как по врачу, так и по самой методике. Тем более, что исследования на тему мануальной терапии проводятся. Мне недавно попадалось подобное - ссылка. Так что проблема может быть не во враче вовсе, а в самой методике.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

@m6l-cyborg, соглашусь. но если проблема в методике.эту методику ведь этот же  врач и использует. а если он использует методику к конкретному диагнозу - значит он знает что делает. но по факту то совершенно другое. тут суть то в другом. на первом сеансе тебе говорят про одно а на последнем то получается говорят другое. а если эта методика не подходит к этому диагнозу то зачем тогда ее использовать . скажи специалисту что ту я бессилен . зачем всех пациентов и все диагнозы подгонять под одну гребенку

пришел ты к врачу стоматологу с жалобой на боль в зубе - тебе его удалили или запломбировали. ты видишь результат - пломба или нет зуба. пришел ты к гастроэнтерологу с язвой - лечение назначили. через 2 нед контрольная гастроскопия язвы нет - результат есть. а как оценить результат у мануального? кроме своих ощущений ? да ни как.   Вот я тебе растягиваю лестничную мышцу. и что? как определить на сколько он мнее растянул и растянул ли вообще. да ни как. подавить руками н шею мне и жена может. Вот я тебе убираю функц. блок. как определить был ли он у меня  там и убрал ли он его? да никак. нет никакой доказательной базы по результатам МТ которые отображаются на конкретных снимкх или исследовниях. а значит все что делается также подвергается большому сомнению


----------



## m6l-cyborg (25 Ноя 2017)

@Бум, я не скажу за Ваш конкретный случай, но ИМХО это общая проблема нашей медицины. Нет единых стандартов диагностики и принятия решений на лечение. Нет глобального сбора обратной связи, обработки этих данных и корректировки планов диагностики и лечения. Всё это не развивается с прошлого века. Если я не прав, то пусть меня поправят, но у меня сложилось именно такое впечатление. Так что нет ничего удивительного в том, что нас так лечат, потому что врачи делают это так, как их учили и учат, и так, как они умеют.

Ну да, исследование по ссылке и подводит к таким выводам. Хотя это мета-анализ, а не двойное слепое рандомизированное испытание. Но всё равно это выглядит надежнее, чем слова одного врача.
Я в своей жизни пробовал МТ один раз и эффект от неё был сравним или даже слабее, чем от массажа, который стоит дешевле и менее травмоопасен. Ну и применяют его везде, от поликлиник до спортзалов.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

@m6l-cyborg, все верно. в ссылке которую вы прислали ( я конечно не знаю кто там ее писал). в конце вывод:Авторы редакционной статьи делают вывод, что, поскольку СМТ обладает такими же показателями эффективности и безопасности, как и у обычного лечения, она может быть вполне адекватным вариантом лечения для некоторых пациентов с неосложненной острой болью.  Подчеркиваю что речь идет о неосложенной боли.  а не о том когда целый букет проблем.,который обещают вылечить

Вот кстати один из врачей этого форума писал: Вообще-то, позвонки вообще не ставят на место.
Даже если они смещены.
Мануальная терапия, это работа со здоровымии позвонками, которые временно не работают, а не с больными, которые никогда работать не будут.
я считаю что это очень правильное описание

я согласен если бы я один раз обратился и мне не помогло. я обращался к 4-м +1 иглотерапевт
у одного мягкотканевая терапия у другого вправления у третьего тракция четвертый вообще не знал что делать и отправил меня к какому то китайскому целителю. ну разве так можно? это же врачи...

а проблему решил кстати человек которых все перечисленные выше терпеть не могут и постоянно про них говорят плохие вещи (про нейрохирургов)

только те, кто "обсерает" нейрохирургов - еще и ставят расценки на свои манипуляции не подтвержденные потом никакими документами - в раза 2 выше..... что тоже интеренсо

лечился у пятерых. ни один не завел карточку ни один не написал историю диагноз ни одни не поставил печать. ни один не дал чек об оплате - что за медицина? что за фигня


----------



## m6l-cyborg (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> лечился у пятерых. ни один не завел карточку ни один не написал историю диагноз ни одни не поставил печать. ни один не дал чек об оплате - что за медицина? что за фигня


Да, а вот это очень интересно. И показательно. Стремно получать такую услугу, потому что если что-то пойдет не так, то в суде потом точно ничего не докажешь.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> Да, а вот это очень интересно. И показательно. Стремно получать такую услугу, потому что если что-то пойдет не так, то в суде потом точно ничего не докажешь.


дааа а потом когда я  это называю шарлатанством - мне тут пытаются еще что-то доказать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

> Вот кстати один из врачей этого форума писал: Вообще-то, позвонки вообще не ставят на место.
> Даже если они смещены.
> Мануальная терапия, это работа со здоровымии позвонками, которые временно не работают, а не с больными, которые никогда работать не будут.
> я считаю что это очень правильное описание


Немного неполно.
Мануальная терапия это работа со здоровыми позвонками (ПДС), которые болят и *временно *не работают.
И работа с больными мышцами, которые иногда являются отдельной причиной боли, а иногда являются только частью болевого синдрома.
Именно поэтому мануальная терапия иногда быстро эффективна, а иногда и нет.
Если причина боли сами мышцы, то все достаточно быстро и эффективно.
Если больные мышцы есть только отражение болевого синдрома, то лечение мышц, может быть и малоэффективным, в короткий срок лечения, и требуется длительное и дополнительное лечение и этих мышц и основной причины.

Мануальную терапию можно назвать прямой, при боли от функционального блока, и тогда работа на этом больном, но обратимом блоке быстра и эффективна. Как правило в этом случае эффективность на "кушетке", сделал и отпустило,
И мануальную терапию можно назвать  опосредованной, при боли от патологического блока (грыжа диска, выраженный спондилоартроз, спондилодисцит,  листез, нестабильность), тогда улучшая функционирование в здоровых сегментах мы уменьшаем нагрузку на пораженный сегмент. И в этом случае, для быстроты и эффективности, кроме опосредованной работы, нужна  и прямая работа на пораженный сегмент (физиотерапия, лекарства, блокады, УВТ).

В вашем случае быстрого эффекта только от мануальной было сложно ожидать заранее, поэтому обычно проводят не 3-4 сеанса, а 8 - 10, и затем оценка, состояния и понимание, помогло или нет и надо ли применять дополнительные методики, или лечить только мышцы помогая организму в его саногенезе.
Или применить эти дополнительные методики сразу.
Слава Богу Вы решили свою проблему, теперь не упустите. Лфк, контроль повседневной правильности и тренированность, а не перитрени...!


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошая статья. Ну а если доказано ,что причиной головокружения является грыжа пусть и маленькая ( которая давит на артерию. (Дает ее спазм) и листез позвонка. мануальная терапия может убрать эту причину?

Листез смещение вылечивается? МТ или блокадой или физиотерапией?

То есть хочу узнать. Пришел я с симптомом головокружения причиной которого является спондилолистез и грыжа которые видно на снимке. Через 10 сеансов МТ я делаю снимки. На снимках листез или грыжи не будет? Или все опосредованно?

Думаю навряд ли это произойдет.соответсвенно причина осталась симптомы тоже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> дааа а потом когда я  это называю шарлатанством - мне тут пытаются еще что-то доказать





Бум написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, хорошая статья. Ну а если доказано ,что причиной головокружения является грыжа пусть и маленькая ( которая давит на артерию. (Дает ее спазм) и листез позвонка. мануальная терапия может убрать эту причину?
> 
> Листез смещение вылечивается? МТ или блокадой или физиотерапией?


Грыжа не может давить на артерию, это анатомически невозможно.
А вот спазм артерий от боли, вполне возможен.
В Вашем случае, как вариант, можно было попробовать такую пробу.
Одеваем жесткий воротник, полностью исключаем подвижность в шейном отделе позвоночника и так пробуем пожить. И смотрим есть головокружение или нет. Если все продолжается, то позвоночник и не причем. Сейчас не оценить и не надо, Вам хорошо и главное это удержать.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжа не может давить на артерию, это анатомически невозможно.
> А вот спазм артерий от боли, вполне возможен.
> В Вашем случае, как вариант, можно было попробовать такую пробу.
> Одеваем жесткий воротник, полностью исключаем подвижность в шейном отделе позвоночника и так пробуем пожить. И смотрим есть головокружение или нет. Если все продолжается, то позвоночник и не причем. Сейчас не оценить и не надо, Вам хорошо и главное это удержать.


Я одевал вортник и в нем мне было легче. Плюс операция на позвочник помогла.грыжа давила на артерию это было видно на снимке. Как раз это моя анатомическая особенность у меня канал где идет артерия очень близко находился к межпозвонрчным дискам ( наследственность такая может) у других людей он гораздо дальше расположен. Поэтому грыжа 3 мм как раз сдавливала его на процентов 10-15 точно. Ну да ладно. Это пройденный этап. Доктор а на вопросы выше сможете ответить? Ну ваше мнение просто обьективное независимое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> дааа а потом когда я  это называю шарлатанством - мне тут пытаются еще что-то доказать





Бум написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, хорошая статья. Ну а если доказано ,что причиной головокружения является грыжа пусть и маленькая (которая давит на артерию. (Дает ее спазм) и листез позвонка. мануальная терапия может убрать эту причину?
> 
> Листез смещение вылечивается? МТ или блокадой или физиотерапией?


Грыжа диска не может давить на артерию, это анатомически невозможно.
Грыжа диска может быть причиной боли (корешковой, спондилоартрозной, листезно - нестабильной, мышечной), а от боли может быть спазм артерий.
Мануальная терапия не может убрать листез. В показаниях мануальной терапии нет лечения листеза и нестабиольности.
Есть: поиск и устранение функциональных блоков выше и ниже места поражения, что обеспечивает уменьшение нагрузки на пораженный  сегмент и может способствовать уменьшению.
Есть: поиск и устранения боли в мышцах, которые могут способствовать боли в ШО и через это спазму, и  способствовать листезно-нестабильному состоянию сегмента, и опять через это спазму.

Листез-смещение не вылечивается, а фиксируется. И этому в помощь все методы.

Как вариант в Вашем случаем можно было провести такую пробу: Одеваем на пациента жесткий воротник, полностью выключаем всю подвижность в шейном отделе и смотрим.
Есть головокружения-не в позвоночнике причина.
Нет, скорее всего в нем. И уже потом принимаем все решения.

Так, кстати, раньше и лечили, на три месяца жесткий воротник, потом восстановление.
Считай как ваша операция. За три (шесть иногда) месяца неподвижности все там срастется как после операции.
И восстановление как после операции.

Текст потерял, переписал и дополнил.
А он сверху есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Я одевал вортник и в нем мне было легче. Плюс операция на позвочник помогла.грыжа давила на артерию это было видно на снимке. Как раз это моя анатомическая особенность у меня канал где идет артерия очень близко находился к межпозвонрчным дискам ( наследственность такая может) у других людей он гораздо дальше расположен. Поэтому грыжа 3 мм как раз сдавливала его на процентов 10-15 точно. Ну да ладно. Это пройденный этап. Доктор а на вопросы выше сможете ответить? Ну ваше мнение просто обьективное независимое


Легче от воротника, значит шея скорее всего и была причиной.
3 мм, не считаю возможным, но все бывает.
Пройдено и правильно.
Вопросы повторите.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Легче от воротника, значит шея скорее всего и была причиной.
> 3 мм, не считаю возможным, но все бывает.
> Пройдено и правильно.
> Вопросы повторите.


 ну пришел я к врачу МТ с симптомом нарушения мозгового кровообращения. На снимке листез и грыжа.(это причины симптомов).МТ может мне убрать эти причины? После 10 сеансов? Листез вылечивается МТ или блокадами физиотерапией? Ну то есть я прошел МТ 10 сеансов делаю контрольный снимок: на нем не будет листеза и грыжи? Какие то там мышцы и боли мы не рассматриваем.


----------



## Александра1981 (25 Ноя 2017)

Не понимаю, чего Вы хотите добиться? Вы своими ногами пошли к мануальным терапевтам, отдали им деньги, надеясь на излечение листеза!!! У меня тоже был листез, и даже мысли не возникло идти и его! лечить у мануальных терапевтов. Вы виноваты сами в потраченных деньгах, нервах и потраченном времени. Имея такой диагноз, надо было хотя бы почитать про него. Закон экономики знаете: "есть спрос-есть предложение"?Вы пошли на мануальную терапию- Вам ее предоставили. Вы просто сейчас очень категорично пытаетесь убедить всех, что мануальная терапия-туфта. Если не помогло Вам, это не значит, что не поможет другому, просто надо самому хотя бы немного вникать в свой диагноз. Здоровья Вам!


----------



## Александра1981 (25 Ноя 2017)

Мне, например, было достаточно трех визитов к рефлексотерапевту, чтобы больше деньги не тратить и, мягко скажу, понять, что это не мое)


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Не понимаю, чего Вы хотите добиться? Вы своими ногами пошли к мануальным терапевтам, отдали им деньги, надеясь на излечение листеза!!! У меня тоже был листез, и даже мысли не возникло идти и его! лечить у мануальных терапевтов. Вы виноваты сами в потраченных деньгах, нервах и потраченном времени. Имея такой диагноз, надо было хотя бы почитать про него. Закон экономики знаете: "есть спрос-есть предложение"?Вы пошли на мануальную терапию- Вам ее предоставили. Вы просто сейчас очень категорично пытаетесь убедить всех, что мануальная терапия-туфта. Если не помогло Вам, это не значит, что не поможет другому, просто надо самому хотя бы немного вникать в свой диагноз. Здоровья Вам!


Да я сам пошел да я сам тратил не спорю.это мой выбор был никто меня не тянул. Сейчас я пытаюсь узнать просто лечится ли спондилолистез мануальной терапией?чтобы знать больше об этом заболевании и в случае чего подсказать потом близким


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Мне, например, было достаточно трех визитов к рефлексотерапевту, чтобы больше деньги не тратить и, мягко скажу, понять, что это не мое)


Тоже хорошо.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Не понимаю, чего Вы хотите добиться? Вы своими ногами пошли к мануальным терапевтам, отдали им деньги, надеясь на излечение листеза!!! У меня тоже был листез, и даже мысли не возникло идти и его! лечить у мануальных терапевтов. Вы виноваты сами в потраченных деньгах, нервах и потраченном времени. Имея такой диагноз, надо было хотя бы почитать про него. Закон экономики знаете: "есть спрос-есть предложение"?Вы пошли на мануальную терапию- Вам ее предоставили. Вы просто сейчас очень категорично пытаетесь убедить всех, что мануальная терапия-туфта. Если не помогло Вам, это не значит, что не поможет другому, просто надо самому хотя бы немного вникать в свой диагноз. Здоровья Вам!





Александра1981 написал(а):


> Не понимаю, чего Вы хотите добиться? Вы своими ногами пошли к мануальным терапевтам, отдали им деньги, надеясь на излечение листеза!!! У меня тоже был листез, и даже мысли не возникло идти и его! лечить у мануальных терапевтов. Вы виноваты сами в потраченных деньгах, нервах и потраченном времени. Имея такой диагноз, надо было хотя бы почитать про него. Закон экономики знаете: "есть спрос-есть предложение"?Вы пошли на мануальную терапию- Вам ее предоставили. Вы просто сейчас очень категорично пытаетесь убедить всех, что мануальная терапия-туфта. Если не помогло Вам, это не значит, что не поможет другому, просто надо самому хотя бы немного вникать в свой диагноз. Здоровья Вам!


Я прекрасно знаю  что листез не лечится никакой МТ никакими мягкотканевыми техниками и прочим. И я пытаюсь донести суть одного...зачем врач берется за то что не вылечивается этой методикой? Ну зачем? Если эти сеансы не устранят причину..Для чего это делается? Для того чтобы качнуть денег? Или зачем...просто попробывать провести эксперимент?


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Хочу добиться чтобы люди не велись на разводы- как разводили меня. И показать что если проблема серьезная - не слушали блабла про методики и лечение результат которого никак нельзя потом оценить (кроме как личных ощушэщений типа- ну да немножко полегче.)


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Хочу донести что в медицине работают законы экономики: есть спрос и есть предложение.как вы пишете.а остальное никого не волнует


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Тем самым сэкономлю кому то время деньги и нервы. Тоже благородное дело


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> ну пришел я к врачу МТ с симптомом нарушения мозгового кровообращения. На снимке листез и грыжа.(это причины симптомов).МТ может мне убрать эти причины? После 10 сеансов? Листез вылечивается МТ или блокадами физиотерапией? Ну то есть я прошел МТ 10 сеансов делаю контрольный снимок: на нем не будет листеза и грыжи? Какие то там мышцы и боли мы не рассматриваем.


Литез и грыжа у каждого 7-го, а нарушение мозгового кровоснабжения у каждого 870.
Где взаимосвязь? Если вы думаете, что операция решила Ваши проблему потому что устранила листез и грыжу, то не 100 процентов, постольку операция решила и другие проблемы: проблемы спондилоартроза и проблему миофасциального синдрома, и проблему узости отверстия поперечного отростка, и проблему психосоматического расстройства, и проблему раздражения спинномозгового нерва, и проблему раздражения спинномозговых оболочек. Что уж было ведущей причиной, теперь не определить и не надо.

Кстати, что из ваших жалоб вы считает нарушением мозгового кровоснабжения? Не вижу.

Если вы пришли лечить листез и грыжу без клинических проявлений, то Вы не правы. Незачем.

Если вы пришли лечить клинические проявления от грыжи и листеза, то какая Вам разница, что там потом, если клинические проявления прошли. Это мы и имеем сейчас.
Вас пугал не листез и грыжа (можно напугать состоянием позвоночника после операции), а клинические проявления.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Хочу донести что в медицине работают законы экономики: есть спрос и есть предложение.как вы пишете.а остальное никого не волнует


Как и везде, но гораздо меньше.
Кем работаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Хочу добиться чтобы люди не велись на разводы- как разводили меня. И показать что если проблема серьезная - не слушали блабла про методики и лечение результат которого никак нельзя потом оценить (кроме как личных ощушэщений типа- ну да немножко полегче.)



Так не важна методика. Важно болит или не болит.
Могу найти несколько пациентов с листезом, случайно найденным на снимках.
Ничего не болит. 
Значит и оценивать надо не по снимкам, а по самочувствию.
Если оперировать каждого с грыжей и листезом, то это будет каждый.
Оперируют по показаниям, где:
- отсутствие эффекта от консервативного лечения
является одними их основных.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Литез и грыжа у каждого 7-го, а нарушение мозгового кровоснабжения у каждого 870.
> Где взаимосвязь? Если вы думаете, что операция решила Ваши проблему потому что устранила листез и грыжу, то не 100 процентов, постольку операция решила и другие проблемы: проблемы спондилоартроза и проблему миофасциального синдрома, и проблему узости отверстия поперечного отростка, и проблему психосоматического расстройства, и проблему раздражения спинномозгового нерва, и проблему раздражения спинномозговых оболочек. Что уж было ведущей причиной, теперь не определить и не надо.
> 
> Кстати, что из ваших жалоб вы считает нарушением мозгового кровоснабжения? Не вижу.
> ...


Так и не получил ответ лечиться ли листез мануальной терапией? Да операция решила много проблем которые в принципе мануальной терапией лечиться не могут. Но почему то некоторые берут таких пациентов и чтото там пытаются налечить. Ну можно написать так вертебро базилярная недостаточность на фоне грыжи и спондилолистеза. Если быть точнее так звучал диагноз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Тоже хорошо.
> 
> 
> Я прекрасно знаю  что листез не лечится никакой МТ никакими мягкотканевыми техниками и прочим. И я пытаюсь донести суть одного...зачем врач берется за то что не вылечивается этой методикой? Ну зачем? Если эти сеансы не устранят причину..Для чего это делается? Для того чтобы качнуть денег? Или зачем...просто попробывать провести эксперимент?


Литез и грыжа у каждого 7-го, а нарушение мозгового кровоснабжения у каждого 870.
Зачем устранять "причину"?


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Да клинические проявления прошли сейчас. А тогда когда я ездил по кудесникам которые обещали избавить они то не проходили. Хотя я за язык никого не тянул и кудесники говорили что проблема решаема


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Так и решаема.
Большинство-то без операции обходятся.
Значит ваш случай скорее исключение, чем наоборот.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Болит не болит. Листез можно вылечить МТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Литез не листез, какая разница.
Болит не болит, вот что важно?


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Литез не листез, какая разница.
> Болит не болит, вот что важно?


Листез 3мм с2/с3 Ну вы же писали 10 сеансов надо пройти потом смотреть и тд итп. Прошел я 10 сеансов. На контрольном снимке через 10 сеансов МТ листез будет или он исчезнет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Будет конечно.
Ни один мануальный терапевт не будет обещать устранить листез (читайте выше), поскольку нет приемов мануальной терапии на устранение листеза.
Вот нестабильность уменьшиться может.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Листез причина ВБН в этом случае. Он останется или нет послеМТ блокад физиотерапии?


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Будет конечно.
> Ни один мануальный терапевт не будет обещать устранить листез (читайте выше), поскольку нет приемов мануальной терапии на устранение листеза.
> Вот нестабильность уменьшиться может.


Спасибо. Это и пытался услышать.зачем тогда брать пациента на сеансы МТ если нет таких приемов которые его устранят. Теперь все понятно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Листез причина ВБН в этом случае. Он останется или нет послеМТ блокад физиотерапии?


Возможные причины ВБН:
- листез стабильный
- литез нестабильный
- грыжа диска
- спондилоартроз
- миофасциальный синдром
- узость отверстия поперечного отростка
- проблема психосоматического расстройства
- проблема раздражения спинномозгового нерва
- проблему раздражения спинномозговых оболочек

Почему вы решили, что все от листеза?
И какая разница останется листез или нет, если пройдет ВБН?
Вы пойдете на операцию на листезе, если у Вас ничего не болит?

Водитель:
- Вам куда?
- Мне туда-то, а вы такси?
- Садитесь.
- А вы такси? Так где же ваши шашечки?
- Вам шашечки, или ехать?


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Легче от воротника, значит шея скорее всего и была причиной.
> 3 мм, не считаю возможным, но все бывает.
> Пройдено и правильно.
> Вопросы повторите.


А какая она листезно - нестабильная боль?чем характерна?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> А какая она листезно - нестабильная боль?чем характерна?


У каждого своя, от местной боли до корешкового синдрома. От ВБН, до ишемического инсульта.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Возможные причины ВБН:
> - листез стабильный
> - литез нестабильный
> - грыжа диска
> ...


Все причины которые приводят к ВБН могут быть устраненыМТ? Не так чтобы образно болит не болит надо смотреть клинику и тд да я ничего не решил мне врач нейрохирург так сказал и когда устранил листез симптомы прошли


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У каждого своя, от местной боли до корешкового синдрома. От ВБН, до ишемического инсульта.


А мышцы мышцы любимая тут тема могут приводить к ВБН?


----------



## GULIAF (25 Ноя 2017)

А вы зарядку делали на протяжении 2х лет? Ну так, чтобы конкретно каждый день


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Все причины которые приводят к ВБН могут быть устраненыМТ? Не так чтобы образно болит не болит надо смотреть клинику и тд да я ничего не решил мне врач нейрохирург так сказал и когда устранил листез симптомы прошли


Если вы думаете, что операция решила Ваши проблему потому что устранила листез и грыжу, то не 100 процентов, постольку операция решила и другие проблемы: проблемы спондилоартроза и проблему миофасциального синдрома, и проблему узости отверстия поперечного отростка, и проблему психосоматического расстройства, и проблему раздражения спинномозгового нерва, и проблему раздражения спинномозговых оболочек. Что уж было ведущей причиной, теперь не определить и не надо.

Вы не ответили на мой вопрос, стали бы вы оперировать листез если бы он вас не беспокоил?


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если вы думаете, что операция решила Ваши проблему потому что устранила листез и грыжу, то не 100 процентов, постольку операция решила и другие проблемы: проблемы спондилоартроза и проблему миофасциального синдрома, и проблему узости отверстия поперечного отростка, и проблему психосоматического расстройства, и проблему раздражения спинномозгового нерва, и проблему раздражения спинномозговых оболочек. Что уж было ведущей причиной, теперь не определить и не надо.
> 
> Вы не ответили на мой вопрос, стали бы вы оперировать листез если бы он вас не беспокоил?


Если бы он меня не беспокоил то естественно нет. Я бы и по врачам не ходил.Для чего? А если он был причиной и после его устранения все наладилось то значит он был причиной


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> А мышцы мышцы любимая тут тема могут приводить к ВБН?


Конечно. Каждый день такое и в большинстве случаев успешно, не помню пациентов с ВБН отданных на операцию. Вот в корсете по три месяца было пару пациентов, считай операция.
Но есть не отслеженные пациенты, поэтому наверняка кто-то и оперирован.
А вот отданные на операцию по корешковым синдромам, конечно есть. Если есть показания, надо оперировать.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

GULIAF написал(а):


> А вы зарядку делали на протяжении 2х лет? Ну так, чтобы конкретно каждый день


У меня за 2 года ноги подкашивались и я чуть ли в обмороки не падал. От упражнений которые мне назначали мне было еще хуже. За


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно. Каждый день такое и в большинстве случаев успешно, не помню пациентов с ВБН отданных на операцию. Вот в корсете по три месяца было пару пациентов, считай операция.
> Но есть не отслеженные пациенты, поэтому наверняка кто-то и оперирован.
> А вот отданные на операцию по корешковым синдромам, конечно есть. Если есть показания, надо оперировать.


Да верно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Если бы он меня не беспокоил то естественно нет. Я бы и по врачам не ходил.Для чего? А если он был причиной и после его устранения все наладилось то значит он был причиной


Я перечислил Вам устраненное операцией.
Листез у Вас ведь был не трех позвонках, значит не он и основная причина, иначе бы ограничились одним сегментом!
Вам главное не болит! Запомните, это главное. а не то, что и как вам оперировали.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

А мне и залечивали эти мышцы считая что это причина ВБН. Хотя там было видно все и так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> А мне и залечивали эти мышцы считая что это причина ВБН. Хотя там было видно все и так


Вам пытались решить проблему ВБН через работу с мышцами, поскольку они часто таковой и являются, не зависимо от литеза и грыж диска, что легко подтверждается тем, что множество грыж и листезов не имеют проявлений ВБН.
И поэтому:
...поскольку МТ обладает такими же показателями эффективности и безопасности, как и у обычного лечения, она может быть вполне адекватным вариантом лечения для некоторых пациентов с неосложненной острой болью.... независимо от сроков, поскольку сроки не относятся к осложнению, к которому относиться корешковый синдром, потери сознания при повороте головы, ишемический инсульт.


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам пытались решить проблему ВБН через работу с мышцами, поскольку они часто таковой и являются, не зависимо от литеза и грыж диска, что легко подтверждается тем, что множество грыж и листезов не имеют проявлений ВБН.
> И поэтому:
> ...поскольку МТ обладает такими же показателями эффективности и безопасности, как и у обычного лечения, она может быть вполне адекватным вариантом лечения для некоторых пациентов с неосложненной острой болью.... независимо от сроков, поскольку сроки не относятся к осложнению, к которому относиться корешковый синдром, потери сознания при повороте головы, ишемический инсульт.


Это теория на практике все совсем по другому. Тут подходит больше одно :МТ вариант лечения неосложненной острой боли другого я на себе не ощутил


----------



## Бум (25 Ноя 2017)

Ну и когда лежал в больнице также было человек 7 которые после МТ и всего всего остального перепробавонного в итоге пришли на операционный стол


----------



## GULIAF (26 Ноя 2017)

Ноги подкашивались, говорите? А в постели делали? Почему спрашиваю, такая же фигня была, я даже не пыталась сначала стоя что-то делать. Вообще, конечно, "мануальщина"на бездействующих мышцах-это перевод денег.  Обязательно нужны упражнения который мануаль. терапевт и покажет. Ходила ходила(вернее ко мне приезжали) к ним, пока упражнения один остеопат не дал,так и валялась овощем. А вообще еще помогла книга Соматика Ханны. Не знаю, зачем это пишу, наверное, вам не попался врач,который мог бы дать вам Вэ нулевое, вселить в вас уверенность,показав на вас же что шея ваша шевелится и держится благодаря правильной работе мышц.эх


Бум написал(а):


> У меня за 2 года ноги подкашивались и я чуть ли в обмороки не падал. От упражнений которые мне назначали мне было еще хуже. За
> 
> Да верно.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

GULIAF написал(а):


> Ноги подкашивались, говорите? А в постели делали? Почему спрашиваю, такая же фигня была, я даже не пыталась сначала стоя что-то делать. Вообще, конечно, "мануальщина"на бездействующих мышцах-это перевод денег.  Обязательно нужны упражнения который мануаль. терапевт и покажет. Ходила ходила(вернее ко мне приезжали) к ним, пока упражнения один остеопат не дал,так и валялась овощем. А вообще еще помогла книга Соматика Ханны. Не знаю, зачем это пишу, наверное, вам не попался врач,который мог бы дать вам Вэ нулевое, вселить в вас уверенность,показав на вас же что шея ваша шевелится и держится благодаря правильной работе мышц.эх


Ваш пост мне нравится за то, что вы так написали: мануальщина это перевод денег. Все верно.  У всех разные и истории и болезни.моя ситация так разрешилась .Ваша по другому. Главное что вы нашли специалиста который это решил и не упали духом. А про мануальщину прям в точку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Это теория на практике все совсем по другому. Тут подходит больше одно :МТ вариант лечения неосложненной острой боли другого я на себе не ощутил


На форуме есть и другие примеры.
Вас же не убедили все случаи неудачных операций, так почему ваша ситуация должна быть другой. 
Вас не убедили случаи, так может математика убедит:
Листез у Вас ведь был не трех позвонках, значит не он и основная причина, иначе бы ограничились одним сегментом!


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На форуме есть и другие примеры.
> Вас же не убедили все случаи неудачных операций, так почему ваша ситуация должна быть другой.
> Вас не убедили случаи, так может математика убедит:
> Листез у Вас ведь был не трех позвонках, значит не он и основная причина, иначе бы ограничились одним сегментом!


На с2/с3 листез на с3/с4 грыжа. Скрепили с2/с4 убрали и листез и грыжу. Чего мануальная терапия не могла бы убрать ни при каких раскладах и мышцы тут вообще не причем


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Было бы глупо залазить в шею ради листеза и не убрать парралельно грыжу

Какая математика?  Математика выкачивания денег у меня только в голове есть про мышечные истории


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Ну и когда лежал в больнице также было человек 7 которые после МТ и всего всего остального перепробавонного в итоге пришли на операционный стол


Очень, правильно!
Все кому не помогла мануальная терапия, только и остается - надеяться на хирургов.
Представьте сколько человек приходит на мануальную терапию, и сколько на операцию.
За год только в нашем центре 3000  человек, а на операцию отправляем 5-10.
Не Боги!
Все время мечтаю, что бы как в сказке!
Махнул рукой и прошло, махнул другой и у другого прошло.
Был бы готов  стоять на ветру и махать ка мельница, лишь бы у моих пациентов не болело.
А то всех вылеченных и не замечаем, а за каждого уходящего на операцию, хочется напиться и застрелиться. Только разве это волнует того у кого болит и кому мы не помогли. Потому и реагируют врачи так эмоционально (как всегда кто как может, кто экстраверт, кто интраверт, кто напьется, кто выскажется).

Вот пациентка, стопа после МТ разболелась, у всех нет, а у нее разболелась. и причин вроде не должно быть, но что-то не учли. Возможно ли было учесть, наверное да, только  это невозможно и так дорого, что пациентка не согласиться, но хоть и объясняем что возможно, но как объяснить, если заболело, уже ничего не слушают. Оно, как и должно, пройдет за три дня, но ведь как пережить, пока все это успокоиться.


----------



## GULIAF (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум, а почему не мышцы? Мышцы же. Ослабели и не так сработали-вот те листез и грыжа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Ваш пост мне нравится за то, что вы так написали: мануальщина это перевод денег. Все верно.  У всех разные и истории и болезни.моя ситация так разрешилась .Ваша по другому. Главное что вы нашли специалиста который это решил и не упали духом. А про мануальщину прям в точку


Так у этого человека нет болезней для лечения мануальной терапией! Для профилактики есть. Но уж это разное.
Вот куда надо пациента с болью после операции.
Как он пишет: ...все операции только деньги в карман врачей.


Бум написал(а):


> Было бы глупо залазить в шею ради листеза и не убрать парралельно грыжу


Так листез или грыжа причина?


Бум написал(а):


> Какая математика?  Математика выкачивания денег у меня только в голове есть про мышечные истории


Листез в 1, а фиксация на 3.
3-1=2
Математика.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не знаю....мое мнение такое . Не нужно брать пациента на лечение если по обследованиям проблема в принципе не может разрешиться. Лучше его направить на дообследование или к другому специалисту или что-то другое. Но не браться за все 100% кто обратился и обещать что да я решу вопрос

Ну считайте с2/с 3 диск удален с3/с4 диск удален скрплен сегмент с2/с4. Т.е с2 с3 с 4 =3.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так листез или грыжа причина?


Врач говорил что листез больше причина вбн. Грыжа также могла быть. Это вы и сами писали в причинах вбн. Убирали обе проблемы. Т.к на снимке грыжа тоже била в артерию и давала свой корешковый синдром


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Не знаю....мое мнение такое . Не нужно брать пациента на лечение если по обследованиям проблема в принципе не может разрешиться. Лучше его направить на дообследование или к другому специалисту или чтото другое. Но не браться за все 100% кто обратился и обещать что да я решу вопрос


Ключевое.. не обещать.
Тут Вы правы.
Но это не относится к методу мануальной терапии. Не переносите свою личную обиду на людей на метод лечение. На форуме есть такие обиды на хирургию, на лекарства, Вы на мануальную терапию.
А миллионы довольны.


Бум написал(а):


> Ну считайте с2/с 3 диск удален с3/с4 диск удален скрплен сегмент с2/с4. Т.е с2 с3 с 4 =3.


Это Вас успокаивает?
Хорошо, пусть будет не +2, а +1.
У Вас, все равное -3.
Но + хорошее самочувствие. Вот его не упустите.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ключевое.. не обещать.
> Тут Вы правы.
> Но это не относится к методу мануальной терапии. Не переносите свою личную обиду на людей на метод лечение. На форуме есть такие обиды на хирургию, на лекарства, Вы на мануальную терапию.
> А миллионы довольны.


Да это верно половина довольна половина не довольна. Я описал свою историю и по полочкам разложил что и как было. Кто мне помог а кто не помог,обещая помочь.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это Вас успокаивает?
> Хорошо, пусть будет не +2, а +1.
> У Вас, все равное -3.
> Но + хорошее самочувствие. Вот его не упустите.


Да нет мне эта математика не нужна я про нее вроде не говорил. 2 болта в с2  2 болта в с3. 2 болта в с4 итого скреплено 3 позвонка. И все это на пластинке которая фиксирует 3 позвонка. Кроме цмфры 3 вроде другого нет варианта


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Врач говорил что листез больше причина вбн. Грыжа также могла быть. Это вы и сами писали в причинах вбн. Убирали обе проблемы. Т.к на снимке грыжа тоже била в артерию и давала свой корешковый синдром


Вот Вы сами на все и ответили!
...листез больше причина вбн. Грыжа также могла быть....
То есть НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ,
Хорошо, что это именно ВАШ случай, а представьте если бы нет (как тут много на форуме), и что тогда.
Тогда мануальная терапия плоха, но хоть не так дорога, а хирургия еще хуже, но намного дороже.

Есть на это у меня анекдотец:

Едут два ковбоя по прерии. Скучно, делать нечего. Один другому и говорит:
- Билли, а слабо тебе съесть за 100 долларов кучу лошадиного говна?
- За 100 долларов?
- За 100 долларов, Джонни, все что угодно!
Остановились, нашли кучу говна, Билли съел ее, Джонни отдал ему 100
долларов,как и договаривались. Едут дальше.
Билли, вытирая рот от говна, думает:
"Весь в говне перемазался, и за что? - за 100 долларов! Вот идиот!"
Джонни, оставшись без 100 долларов, думает:
"И зачем я затеял весь этот спор? Теперь денег нет совсем!"
Тут Билли замечает на дороге еще одну кучу лошадиного говна и говорит:
- Джонни! А тебе слабо съесть кучу лошадиного говна за 100 долларов?
- За 100 долларов, Билли, все что угодно! - и с радостью начинает есть
лошадиное говно.
Спустя некоторое время оба довольные: Джонни от того, что
вернул свои деньги назад, а Билли от того, что восстановил между собой
и своим другом равенство, едут дальше.
Тут Джонни замечает:
-Билли! А тебе не кажется, что мы задаром говна наелись?

На ваше счастье пока это коснулось только нас, врачей.
И пусть так это и будет, лишь бы у Вас  не болело.
Большинство врачей поступят именно так.
Каждый раз. когда кому-то не помог, виню себя, а не пациента.
Но прошу и пациента понять, что сделал все что мог и искренне хотел помочь и не моя вина, что выход только в хирургии.

Вот если пациент писает в штаны, а я берусь его лечить, тут меня ни один врач не поймет.
А если он уже год писает, то и оперировать бесполезно.
А вот если у пациента слабость в ноге (не парез) и она не нарастает, уровень боли позволяет ходить на лечение, и сроки небольшие, то решение принимает пациент.
А если год уже болит и на работу ходить не может и при этом попробовал ВСЕ виды консервативного лечения, то можно опять на операцию.
Только еще не встречал, что ВСЕ.
Вот и Вы, ВСЕ перепробовали и только тогда согласились.
Правильно все, поскольку даже если бы не помогло, то вы могли бы сказать себе:
- Сделал все, что мог. Даже в Москве лечился. Но что они могли сделать, если и хируги не смогли.

Правда если хирург не скажет- так это ОНИ виноваты, вот если бы раньше пришли, Я бы смог!
Все так сложно и глупо!
И в медицине, и в жизни!
Но при этом, все хорошо заканчиваться у большинства.
Вы молодец.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот Вы сами на все и ответили!
> ...листез больше причина вбн. Грыжа также могла быть....
> То есть НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ,
> Хорошо, что это именно ВАШ случай, а представьте если бы нет (как тут много на форуме), и что тогда.
> ...


Никакой не всякий случай. Вы писали что и листез приводит к вбн и грыжа приводит к вбн. Убрали обе причины. Но врач склонялся больше к первому. Зачем мне оставлять грыжу убирая листез? Обе причины могли давать это. Посмотрели - решили что сделать- сделали-получили результат. А не так как вы писали конечно мануальный терапевт не уберет листез таких методик нет.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Зачем мне тогда эта мануальная терапия нужна была если нет методик ни избавления от грыжи ни избавлкния от листеза


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Хирург хотя бы чтото сделал. И поклон ему за это В отличие от некоторых которые диагноз то толком поставить не могли.зато мышцы там какие то лечили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Никакой не всякий случай. Вы писали что и листез приводит к вбн и грыжа приводит к вбн. Убрали обе причины. Но врач склонялся больше к первому. Зачем мне оставлять грыжу убирая листез? Обе причины могли давать это. Посмотрели - решили что сделать- сделали-получили результат. А не так как вы писали конечно мануальный терапевт не уберет листез таких методик нет.


Потому что:
Литез и грыжа у каждого 7-го, а нарушение мозгового кровоснабжения у каждого 870.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Зачем мне тогда эта мануальная терапия нужна была если нет методик ни избавления от грыжи ни избавлкния от листеза


А есть еще таблетки, иголки, капельницы, блокады, физиотерапия, лфк - перечисляйте уж все, что Вам не помогло.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что:
> Литез и грыжа у каждого 7-го, а нарушение мозгового кровоснабжения у каждого 870.


А мне какая разница у каждого 7 листез или нет. У меня была своя проблема которую некоторые списывали на мышцы ставя неверные диагнозы и проводя неверное лечение. Нашелся специалист которы й разобрался и решил мою проблему.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А есть еще таблетки, иголки, капельницы, блокады, физиотерапия, лфк - перечисляйте уж все, что Вам не помогло.


Таблетки были капельницы были лфк были  иголки были. И кстати как все то что вы перечисляете может убрать грыжу или листез ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Хирург хотя бы чтото сделал. И поклон ему за это В отличие от некоторых которые диагноз то толком поставить не могли.зато мышцы там какие то лечили


Конечно, надо было не только мышцы, но и устранить ФБ (при их наличии) выше и ниже места поражения, зафиксировать неподвижность в месте поражения, устранить сосудистый спазм, глядишь и не нужна бы была операция, как и многим другим.
Но: *У истории нет сослагательного наклонения!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> А мне какая разница у каждого 7 листез или нет. У меня была своя проблема которую некоторые списывали на мышцы ставя неверные диагнозы и проводя неверное лечение. Нашелся специалист который разобрался и решил мою проблему.


И слава Богу!
Теперь удержите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Таблетки были капельницы были лфк были  иголки были. И кстати как все то что вы перечисляете может убрать грыжу или листез ?


Так и я об этом! 
Всё на свалку истории!
Все листезы на операцию!
Все грыжи к ножу!
Все головокружения под скальпель!
Всех мануальных терапевтов под суд!
Все медикаменты под запрет!
Всех инструкторов ЛФК, палкой по спине!


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно, надо было не только мышцы, но и устранить ФБ (при их наличии) выше и ниже места поражения, зафиксировать неподвижность в месте поражения, устранить сосудистый спазм, глядишь и не нужна бы была операция, как и многим другим.
> Но: *У истории нет сослагательного наклонения!*


Да был один товарищ который и ФБ блоки мне устранял и все делал прям как вы говорите. Только оттого что он сделал я ничего не понял и ведь никак не докажешь это сделал он там чтото или не сделал


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и я об этом!
> Всё на свалку истории!
> Все листезы на операцию!
> Все грыжи к ножу!
> ...


Нет не всех. Некоторых


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Тут то суть не в том чтобы все лекарства под запрет все грыжи на ножь. Тут специалиста надо искать который знает и понимает.а это оч тяжело


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Тут то суть не в том чтобы все лекарства под запрет все грыжи на ножь. Тут специалиста надо искать который знает и понимает.а это оч тяжело


А отремонтировать машину легче?
У меня третий специалист чушь говорит.
А Вы про человека....


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, ну вот ищите специалиста, они Вам будут ляляля а вы деньги будете платить им. А потом когда надоест платить а результата не будет вспомните меня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Нет не всех. Некоторых


Значит всех!
Поскольку если все не вылеченные составят списки туда попадут все врачи.
И ваш хирург, кстати тоже.
И если бы его уже того...
То Вас бы и некому было оперировать.
И осталось бы все  у вас все как есть, еще года на 2.
А там глядишь и диск усох, и листез стабилизировался, и головокружение прошло..
Вот только время никому не подсудно...


Бум написал(а):


> ...потом когда надоест платить а результата не будет вспомните меня.


Не вспомню. У нет злости на людей.
Я понимаю, что он не может все знать и уметь.
Винить буду себя, за неправильный выбор.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

А зачем ему тогда деньги платить если он не может и не знает как проблему решить?
Ну этот автомеханик Ваш


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

А как я заранее узнаю, что он не прав?
Он эту работу делает каждый день, а вот на моей старушке, споткнулся.


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как я заранее узнаю, что он не прав?
> Он эту работу делает каждый день, а вот на моей старушке, споткнулся.


Ну в сервисах вроде так делают. Отдал машину. Озвучил проблему. Приехал через время. Проблема устранена. Отдал деньги. Не устранена. До свидания. Так и везде вроде делают. Работать ради работы без результата какой смысл

Если обещал и не сделал. Все вносите его в черный список и знакомым не советуйте


----------



## Serg33 (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Ну в сервисах вроде так делают. Отдал машину. Озвучил проблему. Приехал через время. Проблема устранена. Отдал деньги. Не устранена. До свидания. Так и везде вроде делают. Работать ради работы без результата какой смысл


Вы правы с одной стороны, медицина работает с черным ящиком , т.е. это наука которая пытается только разгадать природу человека...
Но с другой стороны если бы ее небыло то вам бы полюбому пришлось терпеть пока грыжа усохнет или умереть как это происходит в диком животном мире.
А то что вы денег заплатили много дык да обидно но тут ужж только вы принимали решение платить или не платить!!!


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

@Serg33, да деньги Бог с ними. Сегодня есть завтра нет. Я принимал решение платить их или не платить после того когда каждый мне говорил. Да проблему решим. Тут щас иголок наставим. Тут ФБ уберем. Тут щас лестничную мышцу расслабим. На это и велся. Если б говорили парень иди не надо тут иголки ФБ убирать это не решит. Тогда бы не платил☺


----------



## Serg33 (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Тут то суть не в том чтобы все лекарства под запрет все грыжи на ножь. Тут специалиста надо искать который знает и понимает.а это оч тяжело


Ладно спор, спором. У меня к вам такой вопрос, так как тоже проблемы с шеей были острые но благо пока обошлось без операции, а на зрение у вас было влияние? Т.е. с глазами у вас было все в порядке при вбн или же так кружило что не до глаз было?


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Ладно спор, спором. У меня к вам такой вопрос, так как тоже проблемы с шеей были острые но благо пока обошлось без операции, а на зрение у вас было влияние? Т.е. с глазами у вас было все в порядке при вбн или же так кружило что не до глаз было?


Да на глаза влияло. Как все началось зрение сразу упало. Т.к кровоток уменьшен не только к голове но и к глазам в том числе. Бывает очки надеваю. Ну и когда голова мутная не соображала то зрение тоже все было в мурашках


----------



## Serg33 (26 Ноя 2017)

Бум написал(а):


> Да на глаза влияло. Как все началось зрение сразу упало. Т.к кровоток уменьшен не только к голове но и к глазам в том числе. Бывает очки надеваю. Ну и когда голова мутная не соображала то зрение тоже все было в мурашках


Ну вот тоже беда такая есть хоть зрение пока не упало но дст из-за обострения с шеей получил плюс светобоязнь , небольшой еле слышный шум в ушах, ну и так далее и все проблемы я связываю из-за спазма мышц в шее который стал чуть меньше спустя год в результате половина симптомов (гбн, головокружения )ушла но конечно хочется еще улучшить результат, остается надеяться что грыжи со временем еще больше усохнут и жизнь наладится полностью!


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2017)

Коли тема получила такое "общенародное обсуждение" , опишу то, что всегда говорю и ее только данному пациенту при такой проблеме... Хотя, видимо,  не все пациенты это помнят..Что касаемо именно листеза..
Всем говорю -  
1. листез может может быть результатом ослабления опорного комплекса позвоночно-двигательного сегмента,  то есть ослаблены местные связки и мышцы... В результате травмы ли, перегрузке при дисплазии ли и т.д... Здесь поможет только операция...
2. Смещение позвонка также может быть результатом ограничения подвижности  (мышечного блокирования) соседних позвоночно-двигательных ...  Здесь мы можем попытаться проблему ликвидировать,  восстановив физиологическую подвижность в соседних сегментах и этим уменьшив сдвигающую нагрузку на нестабильный сегмент.. 
3. Возможно сочетание в разной степени обоих факторов...
Поэтому говорю всем, чтобы точно сказать причину, нужно убрать одну из двух. .. Либо мышечно-тонические нарушения на смежных сегментаХ (разумеется, не трогая совершенно проблпмный),  либо фиксируя нестабильный... 
Почему то , обычно, как и в этом случае, хотят попробовать лечиться мануально ( дешевле значительно и менее травматично).. Никто не рвется сразу оперировать шею... В данном случае после двух недель лечения нестабильность не ушла  (значит более вероятен первый вариант) и пациент прооперировался. ..   Вопрос - в чем я шарлатан и жулик?  Я никогда не обещал пациентам чудес,  всегда говорю - я не Дима Коперфилд. ..  Можно было не рисковать деньгами и отказаться от лечения, сразу идти на операцию.. По прогнозу... оперативно обездвижены самые функционально нагруженные в данной ситуации позвонки... И это при  имеющемся ограничении подвижности на кранио-вертебральном уровне и шейно-грудном переходе. ... При такой нервной системе и молодом возрасте стоит ждать результатов через несколько лет... Очень показательный случай как в медицинском , так и в морально этическом плане..  Не только пациентам. .. Врачам тоже стоит подумать, браться ли за сомнительные случаи стараясь помочь пациенту, может лучше побеспокоиться о своем спокойствии ... и брать заведомо выйгрышные ситуации..


----------



## Бум (26 Ноя 2017)

1. Почему то вы мне это сразу ни сказали?что листез только операция. А наоборот. что нельзя на операция зачем.   2 Смещение может быть результатом мышечно тонического блокирования и что? А выше вы пишите что только операция уберет смещение. Нестыковки как в лечении так и в теории

Хоть что мне доказывайте про свои теории кранио вертебр перехода.я придерживаюсь одного мнения. Если лечение не помогло: 1 неверный диагноз 2 неверное назначенное лечение3 либо более сложное заболевание которое врач не может вылечить и нужно тогда сказать об этом пациенту или по возможности направить к другому врачу

И на первой консультации методом исключения определять возможные причины симптоматики . Возможно дообследования. А потом уже когда поставлен диагноз зделать запись в карточку или хотя бы справку что лечили как лечили и кто лечил. Чтобы было потом спросить

А не всех подряд ложить на кушетку и всем рассказывать про мышцы: Ну попробуем ну может поможет.

Думаю нужно уже прекратить разглагольствовать тут. Все равно каждый останется при своем мнении. Я выссказал свою точку зрения.пусть с критикой но значит так оно и есть. Получил ответы на свои вопросы. Вылечил бы меня МТ соответсвенно был пост с отзывом о МТ который решил проблему, но это не произошло. Вся остальное теория мне не интересна. Я бился за результат а не за длинные посты в которых мне пытаются доказать. О том что МТ это супер лечение


----------



## Arsenal (19 Фев 2018)

Так доктор, который не смог помочь без операции, деньги за сеансы вернул?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Фев 2018)

А почему должны ворачивать деньги, никто же в аптеку не идет сдавать арбидол, который не помогает при орви. Любой труд должен быть оплачен.


----------



## Arsenal (19 Фев 2018)

А, так результат доктор не обещал? А что это было, эксперимент над собой — поможет, не поможет ?


----------



## doomboom (2 Мар 2018)

Интересно посмотреть Ваше МРТ до операции..


----------



## РоманРоман (2 Мар 2018)

@Бум, мне какая разница у каждого 7 листез или нет. У меня была своя проблема которую некоторые списывали на мышцы ставя неверные диагнозы и проводя неверное лечение. Нашелся специалист который разобрался и решил мою проблему. А здесь как на войне, в атаке - первые цепи атакующих все полегли, последние взяли высоту, они герои!


----------



## BlackND (18 Апр 2018)

Чет какая полемика если выбирать по опасности то мануалка мягкая в данном случае безопаснее возможно и не поможет но и не навредить не особо сможет..а представьте если в шее при операции вам бы что нить накосипорили просверлили чуть глубже, нерв бы какой зацепили и такое очень часто случается судя по здешним опять таки же материалам..люди потом ходить толком не могут..не то что голова кружится..ноги не идут..тут как бы и нейрохирург не даст никогда 100% если адекватный  все 50\50 но в случае если не повезет это будет совсем грустно и могут даже и переделывать не взяться..это ж блин шея а не жопа.)я читал на каком то форуме Повилас вроде лестничную мышцу убирал тоже ВБН было в итоге зацепил нерв так у нее и головокружение не прошло потому что не помогла операция и рука толком теперь не работает..причем нерв то не восстановится..так и смирилась и мучается..а Повилас вторую мышцу предложил еще убрать..так что тут спорно говорить кто не прав..доктор АИР всегда говорит по существу и очень адекватно объясняет..Жаль что в нашем городе мало таких спецов с таким опытом именно есть спецы но опыта меньше..и с мышцами не все работать умеют..(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Нет "мягкой и жесткой" мануальной терапии, есть мануальная терапия на мышцах и на позвонково-двигательных сегментах.
Причем первая на больных мышцах, а вторая на здоровых, но временно дорабатывающих.


----------



## AIR (19 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет "мягкой и жесткой" мануальной терапии, есть мануальная терапия на мышцах и на позвонково - двигательных сегментах.


А я ваще примитивно мыслю..
Термин "Мануальная терапия " просто означает "лечение руками"..
А вот  уж основной вопрос - у кого какие руки... Они могут быть и "жесткие" и "мягкие", и вообще расти из "другого" места..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> А я ваще примитивно мыслю..
> Термин "Мануальная терапия " просто означает "лечение руками"..
> А вот  уж основной вопрос - у кого какие руки... Они могут быть и "жесткие" и "мягкие", и вообще расти из "другого" места..


Тоже вариант.
Но не медицинский, а жизненный.


----------

